# Betta ammonia level won't go down!



## Surrender17 (Dec 21, 2012)

*c/p*I have a Mardel ammonia reader in my tank that's reading caution and after two quarter water changes and additions of ammonia clear fizz tabs, it hasn't changed color. His ph is at 6.6 as it reads these levels too. I've even tried crystal clear by aquarium products. Please comment if you have any tips or suggestions. They will be greatly appreciated.


. - new Betta girl


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What size tank? Is it cycled? Filtered? Planted?


----------



## Surrender17 (Dec 21, 2012)

Filtered. 3 gallon. Fake plants. Washed them recently.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Ammonia is a sign of a uncycled filter.Ammonia is deadly and needs to be removed.CHANGE WATER!At least 50% and then again the same tomorrow.
Stop those fizz tabs and just change water.Also consider a liquid test kit as those readers you have don't last long and you don't know how long it sat on store shelf.They can't be considered accurate(I had them).Don't add anything that allegedly helps your tank as your tank is only 3 gallons;A.dosing will be diffacult,B.most are bunk and C. 50% water change weekly(1 1/2 gallons {almost free}) will give you the best results and a happier healthier fish.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

How often do you do your waterchanges? I suggest you do the 50% now, then tomorrow the same. Stop the fizzy stuff. Nothing is a good replacement for changing the water. I also suggest you look into some good live plants that will deal with the low light. They will help to keep your levels more stable, and allow for a little more forgiveness. Get yourself on a weekly schedule of about 50% changes and be sure to let the filter cycle.


----------



## Surrender17 (Dec 21, 2012)

Please explain what u mean by cycling the filter. And do I change 50% of the water weekly, or 25% once I get a natural pattern going?


----------



## Surrender17 (Dec 21, 2012)

Also, I've been using store bought Ready Water, but I really would like to be more cost effective since I didn't realize how often I would need to change his water. Any product suggestions for making my own ready water from tap to have treated and set aside in my empty ready water jugs? (I think I'll try taking that Mardel reader back to the store since u say it's not very accurate.) and what kind of plants? Just 1 kind? Should it be the floating kind because I don't want sand or dirt in the tank if I can help it. Unless it's better for him and the tank's cycle.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can use tap as long as its conditioned with dechlorinator. You need to read this sticky:http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fish-poop-you-primer-8310.html

That will help you understand why you have ammonia and help you let the bacteria colonies grow. I suggest for your size tank to do 50% weekly.


----------

